# Cuban Cigar Trademarks in the United States



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Most brands have multiple marks associated with them, some being typed drawings and others being designs. If images were available, I've included them here. The first line of each mark's entry should include, if available: 
The Word Mark | Drawing Code | Serial Number | Claimed first use in commerce.

I apologize for the number of posts involved but I was limited by the number of characters and images allowed per post.

*Belinda*









Belinda Habana | Design plus words | 71234469 | First use in commerce: 1873
Filed: July 13, 1926, by Fernandez, Palicio y Cia. S. En C. (Cuba)
Assignments:
10/17/1963 Palicio, F., y Cia, S. A. (Cuba) to Danby Imported Cigar Corp. (USA)
11/13/1973 Danby Imported Cigar Corp. to Villazon & Company, Inc. (USA)
01/21/1997 Villazon & Company, Inc. to *General Cigar Co., Inc. (USA)*

Belinda | Typed Drawaing |72257463 | First use in commerce: 1873 
Filed: December 28, 1966, by Danby Imported Cigar Corp. (USA)
Assignments:
11/13/1973 Danby Imported Cigar Corp. to Villazon & Company, Inc. (USA)
01/21/1997 Villazon & Company, Inc. to *General Cigar Co., Inc. (USA)*

*Cabanas*









H de Cabanas Cabs y Carbajal | Design plus words | 71346765 | First use in commerce: 1795
Filed: January 31, 1934, by H de Cabanas Cabs y Carbajal Corporation (USA)
Assignments: 
04/10/1963 Cuban Tobacco Company Inc. (USA) to American Cigar Corporation (USA)
02/28/1967 American Cigar Corporation to American Tobacco Company, The (USA)
07/25/1985 American Tobacco Company, The to MFH Finance Corporation (USA)
04/26/1988 MFH Finance Corporation and Consolidated Cigar Holdings, Ltd. merge into Consolidated Cigar Corporation
07/31/2000 Consolidated Cigar Corporation to *Max Rohr, Inc. (USA)*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Cohiba*

Cohiba | Typed drawing | 73161879 | First use in commerce: 1982
Filed: March 13, 1978, by Culbro Corporation (USA)
Assignment:
01/13/1987 Culbro Corporation to* General Cigar Co., Inc (USA)*

*Diplomaticos*

Diplomaticos | Typed Drawing | 75057729 | First use in commerce: 1982
Filed: February 14, 1996, by *Fuente Cigar Ltd. (DR)*

*El Rey del Mundo*
Rey del Mundo | Typed Drawing | 72257351 | First use in commerce: 1966
Filed: October 27, 1966, by the Antonio Company of Tampa (USA)
Assignments:
01/02/1974 The Antonio Company of Tampa to to Villazon & Company, Inc. (USA)
01/21/1997 Villazon & Company, Inc. to *General Cigar Co., Inc. (USA)*

*Fonseca*

Fonseca | Typed Drawing | 73106502 | First use in commerce: 1964
Filed: November 15, 1976, by Antillian Cigar Corporation (USA)
Assignment:
04/12/1995 Antillian Cigar Corporation to *Manufactura de Tabacos (Matasa) S.A. (Panama)*

*Gispert*

Gispert | Typed Drawing | 73251094 | First use in commerce: 1980
Filed: February 22, 1980, by Wally Frank Ltd. (USA)
Assignments:
02/25/1993 Wally Frank Ltd. to Max Rohr Importer, Inc. (USA)
10/01/1998 Max Rohr Importer, Inc. to *Max Rohr, Inc. (USA)*

*Guantanamera*
Competing filings:
May 24, 2001, by Guantanamera Cigars, Inc. (USA) 76256068
April 15, 2002, by Corporacion Habanos, S.A. (CUBA) 76396128


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Los Statos de Luxe*

Los Statos de Luxe | Typed drawing | 74232613 | First use in commerce: 1990
Filed: December 19, 1991, by P. Cerlis Corp. (USA)
Assignments:
12/28/1998 P. Cerlis Corp. d/b/a/ El Credito Cigars (USA) to Tabacalera El Credito, Inc. (USA)
08/31/1999 Tabacalera El Credito, Inc. to *Intermatch Sweden AB (Sweden)*

*Montecristo*

Montecristo | Typed drawing | 73160233 | First use in commerce: 1935
Filed: February 27, 1978, by *Cuban Cigar Brands, N.V. (Netherlands Antilles)*









Monte Cristo | Design plus words |71368577 |First use in commerce: 1935
Filed: August 22, 1935, by Particulares, S.A. (Cuba)
Assignments:
06/17/1976 Menendez Garcia y Compania (Cuba) to *Cuban Cigar Brands N.V. (Netherlands Antilles)*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Punch*

Punch | Typed Mark | 72249664 | First use in commerce: 1850
July 6, 1966, by F. Palicio, Inc.
Assignments:
10/28/1976 F. Palicio, Inc. to Villazon & Company, Inc. (USA)
01/21/1997 Villazon & Company, Inc. to *General Cigar Co., Inc. (USA)*

*Quai d'Orsay*

Quai d'Orsay | Typed Mark | 73729557
Filed: May 20, 1988, by *Empresa Cubana del Tabaco ta Cubatabaco (Cuba)
*
*Quintero*

Quintero | Typed mark | 73255323 | First use in commerce: 1980
Filed: March 24, 1980, by Wally Frank Ltd. (USA)
Assignments:
02/25/1993 Wally Frank Ltd. to Max Rohr Importer, Inc. (USA)
10/01/1998 Max Rohr Importer, Inc. to *Max Rohr, Inc. (USA)
*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Romeo y Julieta*

Romeo y Julieta | Typed drawing | 1047827 | First use in commerce: 1975
Filed: September 7, 1976, by Lankering Cigar Company, Inc. (USA)
Assignments:
04/01/1977 Lankering Cigar Company, Inc. to Wally Frank Ltd. (USA)
06/23/1977 Ramirez, Esther Blanco (unknown) to Wally Frank, Ltd.
02/25/1993 Wally Frank, Ltd.to Max Rohr Importer, Inc. (USA)
10/01/1998 Max Rohr Importer, Inc. to* Max Rohr, Inc. (USA)*

*San Cristobal de la Habana*

San Cristobal de la Habana | Typed drawing | 75151575
Filed: August 16, 1996, by Corporacion Habanos, S.A. (Cuba)
*Abandoned *April 2, 1998, for a failure to respond or late response

*Troya*

Troya | Typed drawing | 75233067 | First use in commerce: 1984
Filed: January 29, 1997, by *Lignum-2, Inc. (USA)*









Troya | Design plus words | 75240356 | First use in commerce: 1984
Filed: February 12, 1997, by *Lignum-2, Inc. (USA)*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Vegas Robaina*

Vegas Robaina | Typed drawing | 75240789 
Filed: February 12, 1997, by *Corporacion Habanos, S.A. (Cuba)*









Vegas Robaina | Design plus words | 75493632
Filed: May 27, 1998, by *Corporacion Habanos, S.A. (Cuba)*

*Vegueros *

Vegueros | Typed drawing | 75011205
Filed: October 27, 1995, by *Habanos, S.A. (Cuba)*









Vegueros | Design plus words | 76065524
Filed: June 8, 2000, by *Manual Camacho Mesas (Spain)*


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

AWESOME THREAD James!

Thanx for stepping up and adding some great posts to this part of the Board. Kudos brother!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

That was a lot of work!
Thanks


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Very interesting. Thanks James!


:ms NCRM


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice posts. And are your fingers tired yet? :r 

But honest good posts.

Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This thread is worthy of a sticky! Some excellent info there James, thanks for all the posts!

Who knew there was a non-cuban Flor del Cano?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Excellent information, thanks for taking the time to do the legwork and put this together.

Sticky!!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

unbelievable post am gonna print that out for safekeeping
thanks for all your work


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW! Excellent informational post!! Very cool.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great read! Thanks for all the effort!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Who knew there was a non-cuban Flor del Cano?


I know! And the Red Dot Bolivar really surprised me as well.

I thought it was interesting to see how a majority of these marks started out being registered and owned by smaller companies and, over time, their ownership was consolidated into a few major players. It gives a little insight into the post-Embargo global cigar business. Also, some of the registrations by companies I'd never heard of (like Jose L. Piedra Cigar, Inc.) make you wonder if the company was formed primarily for the purpose of registering the mark so it could sell it after the Embargo is lifted.

Here's a pretty informative article about Ramon Cifuentes Toriello, registrant and early owner of the Partagas and Ramon Allones marks: http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Archives/CA_Show_Article/0,2322,279,00.html


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool man! Bet that took awhile to put together.

great work


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks James, very nice work!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well done James! 
Bob & I were discussing this last week. You just saved me ton's of research time.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, this was a great read.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

An excellant post that is worthy of printing out and keeping around. I appreciate you all posting such good information such as this... Thanks Croatan:w


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I just realized that the images that were originally hosted had disappeared, so I rehosted the trademarks and edited the posts.

I haven't updated the content as far as the ownership of the marks is concerned but plan to do so shortly.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

timely update, someone was rooting around this question the other day, I shall point him to this thread that I didn't know existed, probably sticky bound hall of famer innit

Thanks James, the effort's appreciated


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Very good info James. Thanks for all of that research.

Bolivar Red Dot? Weird.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Great post, James. I appreciate the time you spent compiling and formatting everything.

_You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Croatan again_

:BS


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> This thread is worthy of a sticky!


:tpd: Thanks again, James! :tu


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Only an attorney...


Good stuff James, looks like a lot of hard work. I can wait for the embargo to be lifted so I can have my first cuban cigar.:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice info.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nice!



ATL


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

A little additional info:

1). Habanos SA finally abondoned the *San Cristobal de la Habana* trademark (as noted earlier) in 1998, but it was registered anew by a US company, L. P. Cigar Corporation, in December of 2004 and is currently LIVE (still valid).

2). *San Cristobal* was first registered by HOLT'S in 1995, renewed in 2007. Additional artwork has been registered as well, all in late 2007 (August & Sept), with first use of the 1995 trademark given as 1998.

I'm lazy, so I didn't put all the info available here. What fun! And thanks for the initial post which gave me the impetus to look this one up.

Cheers!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Glacierman said:


> A little additional info:
> 
> 1). Habanos SA finally abondoned the *San Cristobal de la Habana* trademark (as noted earlier) in 1998, but it was registered anew by a US company, L. P. Cigar Corporation, in December of 2004 and is currently LIVE (still valid).
> 
> ...


Thanks. When I update the original posts with recent developments, I'll add that information.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

This is such a classic thread. Really it is. 

James: is there any chance you're in the mood to update the ownership information for the different marcas?

Thanks again for such an amazing resource, Bro.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, Croatan, not sure what to say, that was such a great read, and I know that took you some time.

Thanks for the education!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The Professor said:


> James: is there any chance you're in the mood to update the ownership information for the different marcas?


Just got back into town. Once I catch up on work, I'll give this a look, too


----------

